# Meatcake's Take: Perdomo Champagne Noir (Magnum): A meme review...and more.



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, here is my 2nd review of a Perdomo and what feels like my millionth review (probably my 10th or so). I always hear some people like short and sweet reviews, and some folks like the verbose. I figured I would do both. This time, in order to do something different I am doing 2 reviews:
Review one, is for those people with the ULTIMATE short attention span...the MEME review. I will review the cigar, entirely with the use of Memes. 
Review two is the full length review. Take your pick, or read both! Here goes!!!

*Perdomo Champagne Noir (Magnum): The MEME Review*

*Size:* 6x50
*Wrapper: *Cuban seed maduro from Nicaragua

*Binder:* Nicaraguan

*Filler:* Nicaraguan

*Strength:* Medium to Full

*1st Third: *









*2nd Third: *









*Last Third:* 









*Final Thoughts: *









*
NOW for the full length review: *

*Perdomo Champagne Noir (Magnum): The Written Review*

*Size:* 6x50
*Wrapper: *Cuban seed maduro from Nicaragua

*Binder:* Nicaraguan

*Filler:* Nicaraguan

*Strength:* Medium to Full

*The Set up: *
Just me and the cigar on my Lunch hour
No drink
Cigar stored at temp of 70/65RH

*Pre-Light: *
Decent enough looking cigar, great oily sheen to it. Smells a bit like barn, just like the other Perdomo I smoked a week or two ago. This will be only my 2nd Perdomo and I wasn't overly impressed by the 1st one so hoping this one is better. 
Cold draw brings a spice with a big blast of leather. Oddly enough, this is JUST the type of cigar I was looking for right now so I have high hopes!

*1st Third: *
As expected with the cold draw, the first third is all pepper and leather, which is nice, bold and just what I wanted. I am pretty happy with the 1st third of this cigar, more so than I was with the last Perdomo I smoked. There is literally no sweetness to this stick at this point, it seems on the high medium side as far as body is concerned, with a full flavor. 
The draw is nice, not super easy but easy enough and the burn line is solid. The Ash isn't as white as I would like, but its solid and doesn't seem to want to fall off. A quick tap kills the ash on the first third. I only knocked if off because, I am on my lunch break and don't want to wear the ash. 
*Retrohale:* All leather and pepper! Pretty nice, with a slight sting!

*2nd Third: *
Well, I guess I can't ask for complexity from what some might consider a budget stick. 2nd third is pretty much the same as the first. Burn is still sharp, ash is the same nothing really new to report until...
Rounding out the 2nd third the flavor profile shifts to the dark side. A burnt coffee flavor breaks through the leather and pepper to deliver something I wasn't expecting, a bitter smoke. Yuck. Not a fan. I have been giving it a minute between puffs so not sure what caused the turn. 
To add insult to injured palate....my cell phone dies...I have enough juice for one more picture...









*Last Third: *
Last third, pepper and burnt coffee are the norm, with the pepper side of things taking over for the most part. Now something happens that has never, ever happened to me. It starts with a hiccup...and turns into full blown heart burn! WTF is this crap!!?? I did eat lunch at my desk before I went out to smoke, I combined my lunch hour with my 2nd break so I could get a good 1hour 15minutes to smoke. I am a little over an hour into this cigar and it has turned on me in a bad way. Not only does it taste like crap, but its making me ill. Not in a, I am gonna blow chunks kind of way, but in a someone just punched me in the chest kind of way. The smoke weights heavy on my chest and each puff is making it more and more difficult for me to finish this cigar. I power through it though (not quite nubbing it though) and curse the name Perdomo on my way back to work.

*Final Thoughts: *
Well this was Perdomo cigar #2 that neither blew me away or really impressed me. In fact this one made me physically ill. 
I know a lot of people seem to like these cigars, and have even heard some folks say "they are my favorite" which is beyond me. So far, not impressed to say the least. The sucky part is, I really want to do 3 more reviews so I can get my Perdomo award. So I will put it to you.....which Perdomo cigar should I smoke next? Which is the best of the best. I want to give this brand a fair shake but so far I am striking out. The Perdomo 20th Anni was better for sure, but nothing I would rave about. 
Recommendations? I am listening! I have 3 more to go.....


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, Meaty, I'm touched. You did an MWM style review! ound:

Sorry you didn't like it, though. Still, maybe it was something other than, or in addition to, the cigar that made you ill. Can't say I've heard of anything like that before. Maybe you just got a bad stick? Who knows? If you have a Patriarch maduro, try that. Those things are money.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Meat, what kind of cut did you have on it? I can only give noob recommendations but what you are describing happened to me once. I wanted to smoke after work, realized I had no cutter, so I puched the cigar with a pen. Wound up with , I dunno, 3/8" hole. I was familiar with the brand and it went south pretty fast toward closing the first third. I realized all the tar and nicotine and everything was building up at the small exit. I could see the wet black tar. The draw was working OK, but the taste was downright toxic. I pulled over and I re-cut basically to the collar with a fingernail. Then all was well. 

EDIT
I see you did have a guillotine cut at the shoulder. I still would have cut, purged twice and try again. But that"s just me.
Still coulda have just been a botched smoke from the builder, maybe a peppercorn or rubber band or something in the package.
But the technique above would have been worth a try. The worst that could happen is it still smokes crappy.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Meatcake try the Lot 23. Better yet I'll send ya some Perdomos!! C.O.D. Of course


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I am digging the idea of the meme review, would love to see more. Sorry the stick didn't work out for ya.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd give you RG but it says I can't :mmph: Great reviews. Love the first set!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the review, but it's making me hesitant to try the one I have resting in the humi now.

Thanks!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Love the review, but it's making me hesitant to try the one I have resting in the humi now.
> 
> Thanks!


I've only had one of these, too, but I rather liked it. To each his own, I suppose, but Meatloaf's must have been a bad stick.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> I've only had one of these, too, but I rather liked it. To each his own, I suppose, but Meatloaf's must have been a bad stick.


Heard a LOT of good things about the Lot 23, so that will be my next try. I think this was a bad stick. Usually I only get that kind of bad taste if I have to relight something. Even then, if you purge, you can often times avoid it. 
Considering the 1st Perdomo I reviewed fell apart on the last 3rd, still not looking good for this brand.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a box of Champagne Noir that I smoke when playing golf. When that's gone I'll get a box of Lot 23. Just one of those so - so brands.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I really like the Noir, good flavors nice burn, great breakfast cigar. I do enjoy the Lot 23's in the beli size as well. The only Perdomo I didn't care for was the Grand Cru.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

that was the worst review I have ever seen. lol jk.
yes my favorite out of the perdomo line soooo far is the lot23 but I have come across some great looking perdomos but that's just it looking.
I'll be up your way mañana


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review Brandon. I seem to remember bombing you a 10th Champagne.. darn that sucks if it was that one and not good for you. I even rested it in the cat's litter box for an entire week to make sure that it was at the right r/h. :rofl:

No, seriously.. I had about ten of these and never experienced what you are describing. Lack of complexity, yes. But a solid smoke from end to end just the same with the ones I've tried. As others suggest, the Lot 23 is a superb and creamy Perdomo, my favorite is connectecit wrapper.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

smokin surfer said:


> Thanks for the review Brandon. I seem to remember bombing you a 10th Champagne.. darn that sucks if it was that one and not good for you. I even rested it in the cat's litter box for an entire week to make sure that it was at the right r/h. :rofl:
> 
> No, seriously.. I had about ten of these and never experienced what you are describing. Lack of complexity, yes. But a solid smoke from end to end just the same with the ones I've tried. As others suggest, the Lot 23 is a superb and creamy Perdomo, my favorite is connectecit wrapper.


Phager just bombed me a Lot23 so I will be reviewing that one next!


----------

